#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Bs 8539

## mailmaverick

Request for Code British Standard BS 8539:2012 : *Code of practice for the selection and installation of post-installed anchors in concrete and masonry* 


Thanks in advance.See More: Bs 8539

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i uploaded it. link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mailmaverick

Thanks a lot dear friend. Really appreciate it.

----------


## mailmaverick

Thanks a lot dear friend. Really appreciate it.

----------


## BASHEER AL SAUD

Hi,
Could you send the link again?
I need the reference: BS 8539

----------

